# Please advise a high torque EV asynchronous motor



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

250nm shouldn't be a problem, 350nm becomes perhaps a slightly more difficult.


90kw from 240Volt, it may not be enough volts for most induction motors. Ask Elektro vehicles europe if they can manufacture to meet your specifics?


----------



## licc (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, I have contact with them. Very long time to wait for delivery - 2.5 months.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

if that is the problem you run into more soon....


----------

